# Feral pigeon for adoption



## Rosequartz

Hi. Few months back I rescued a feral pigeon who seems to have B1 deficiency. I have been keeping her for 7 months but she can't eat on her own and can't fly. Her head is slightly not coordinating with her so she can't eat or fly. She is a wonderful pet and she needs someone to hold her neck so that she can eat. She doesn't have pmv or any disease just B1 deficiency. I am giving her extra B1 supplement so she can recover soon. We are going to relocate from UAE soon I guess by April 2017. So anyone in Abu Dhabi can adopt her soon. If she can fly and eat on her own within the time period, then I will leave her out but if she doesn't, I need someone to look and care after her
I will give her picture


----------



## Rosequartz

Her pictures.


----------



## Rosequartz

Her picture.


----------



## Rosequartz

Her head does not shake. She is like a normal pigeon but she cannot eat on her own.


----------



## Rosequartz

Another photo of her


----------



## Rosequartz

Anyone please?


----------



## Marina B

Don't you have a local newspaper that you can post an add in? She will not survive out there.


----------



## cwebster

Agree with MarinaB, she will not survive if just released. I would take her if you were closer, lovely bird. Suggest you post an adoption ad...charge a small rehoming fee, don't say free--on Craigslist uae. It us free to put an ad. Also would google pigeon rescues in your area. There are a number of wildlife rescues but I am not familiar with cities and towns there. Also would look for a local hobbyist who doesn't race pigeons but who has them as pets who would love to care for this bird.


----------



## Jay3

Please do not post on Craigs List. Too dangerous for the bird. And you cannot charge an adoption fee for a bird who is so disabled. You will be lucky to find a caring person to take on the responsibility, but don't think that someone will pay to do that.


----------



## cwebster

Jay3, we have had good experiences adopting pigeons and frogs from Craigslist. If the adoption is careful there could be a much better outcome than the poor bird starving to death.


----------



## Jay3

cwebster said:


> Jay3, we have had good experiences adopting pigeons and frogs from Craigslist. If the adoption is careful there could be a much better outcome than the poor bird starving to death.



cwebster, you are missing what I am saying. You had good experiences adopting animals. That has nothing to do with what I am saying. Anybody can adopt from there. That is the problem. Many people go on Craigs list looking for animals. Many of them do not have good intentions toward those animals. There are too many freaks that use that list. You can't be sure of where the animal is going, even if you check. Even dogs have been abused by people who got them on Craigs list. And they got them for that purpose. 
Being the adopter, and being the person trying to home an animal are 2 different things.


----------



## cwebster

That is why it is important to really check out who is adopting your critter. But there are good people who adopt from Craigslist.


----------



## Jay3

Yes, there are good people who use Craigs List, but there are many bad people who use it. It's a popular site for the wrong kind of people. You can only check someone out just so much. You can't really know for sure. Since so many bad ones are attracted to the site, that is why it is just better to find another way.


----------



## Jay3

Rosequartz said:


> Hi. Few months back I rescued a feral pigeon who seems to have B1 deficiency. I have been keeping her for 7 months but she can't eat on her own and can't fly. Her head is slightly not coordinating with her so she can't eat or fly. She is a wonderful pet and she needs someone to hold her neck so that she can eat. She doesn't have pmv or any disease just B1 deficiency. I am giving her extra B1 supplement so she can recover soon. We are going to relocate from UAE soon I guess by April 2017. So anyone in Abu Dhabi can adopt her soon. If she can fly and eat on her own within the time period, then I will leave her out but if she doesn't, I need someone to look and care after her
> I will give her picture


How are you sure it is a B1 defiency? How was it diagnosed?


----------



## Rosequartz

Yes I took her to a Canadian veterinary hospital last month and they told it was B1 deficiency.


----------



## Rosequartz

In this country nothing is done for birds. Every hospital here is meant for falcons and other animals. I asked the help desk at the British, Canadian, and German vetinery hospitals and they said they don't treat pigeons or doves. I contacted an Avian vet personally and she told me to bring her for the check up and that's how I came to know she had B1 deficiency. She told me to leave her at the Abu Dhabi falcon hospital but I am afraid they would feed her to a falcon. That's why I want someone to adopt her and look after her. The day I bought her she looked fine but the next she started putting her head down, running here and there etc. I am giving her vitamin water along with extra B1 supplement but I guess it will take some time for her to recover.


----------



## Rosequartz

She tries to fly but she would just hit herself. I am scared posting her in an ad because the People here would handle them like toys. And maybe they would kill her. There aren't any wildlife rescue centers here. so it's very complicated here
I have a grown baby pigeon but no problem with him. But I mentioned about a sick pigeon in another thread of mine who puts his head down. I really don't know what I am going to do. It was all of a sudden we had to relocate because of some problems running here in the country.


----------



## Jay3

I'm really sorry it is so hard there. I guess we are spoiled over here. I mean avian vets are expensive, but at least you can find them over here. 
What will you do if you can't find a home for your bird?


----------



## Rosequartz

I don't know for sure I even asked every vet from every hospital to give the confirmation certificate that she has no disease to take her on plane but their answer was no. I am super confused and I dont know what I am going to do
If she can eat and fly I can leave her out in the wild but she cant I am giving her flight practice everyday but she would crash herself. You any other website or something where I can post an ad?
I went to Craig list but I didn't see any adoption form


----------



## Rosequartz

Worst of it now she needs a mate. She thinks I am her mate and just follows me where ever I go. She does that "feeding" thing and bends down and I just push her away
This is so hard and complicated


----------



## Rosequartz

This is what she does every time I come near her


----------



## FredaH

Are you sure she's a girl because my boys do that to me but my girls don't. Lovely bird, I do hope you can find a home.


----------



## Jay3

It isn't hard or complicated. He doesn't need a mate now. He is just being a normal pigeon. You just have to find a caring home. If you care about the bird then you will be more picky about where you advertise. I really hope there is a home out there for him. He may not get better also. If you cannot find a caring home, then he may have to be euthanized. I hate the thought of that, but it would be so much kinder than releasing him. He would just suffer and die anyway.
And both genders will do that.


----------



## cwebster

You could post a Craigslist ad under "pets" on Craigslist and be very very picky about who adopts him or her. There are probably other online places too to advertise for adoption.
https://abudhabi.dubizzle.com/classified/pets/
http://www.chitku.ae/Animals/Bird+For+Home+Adoption/aesm42
https://www.facebook.com/AnimalActionUAE/
http://animal.rescueme.org/ae
https://www.abvc.ae/services/animal-rescue-organisations/
These a e just a few things I found on Google. I know nothing about them. In four months, there has to be some way to find just one sympathetic friendly trustworthy person for this pigeon, I hope.


----------



## Rosequartz

Thanks you


----------



## Marina B

What country are you relocating to? I would contact their customs apartment at the airport and do some enquiries about the importing of pigeons. And contact yours about the export of pigeons. The vets have probably never dealt with a situation like this and can't give you an answer. Will be just awful if the bird has to be put down.


----------



## Rosequartz

I am relocating back to India. I asked the vet about carrying pets by plane but she told it is strict especially for birds. So I gave up the idea of asking it again. 
Thanks MarinaB but it's not going to work because I didn't buy the pigeon. I adopted her from the streets so apparently she belongs to the UAE municipality. That's what scares me. I guess I can't take her on board
The main reason I posted here is because there are many people here who would love to adopt a pet bird and maybe anyone among them can be here in UAE to adopt her


----------



## cwebster

They won't know you didn't buy the pigeon unless you tell them. It us a very tame bird.


----------



## Marina B

Don't give up so soon. Keep on asking the right people, at least then you know you've tried your best. Put a ring or 2 on her legs, like cwebster said, they won't know it's a wild pigeon. There's plenty of people that will adopt her, but unfortunately we are in different countries.


----------



## Rosequartz

I am going to leave him out next week


----------



## Jay3

What do you mean by leave him out? You can't put him outside. He will be hawk bait. He can't protect himself. Heck, he can't even take care of himself. Why would you put him out?


----------



## Rosequartz

I let 16 of my birds out. That's what I do. I rescue them, take care them and soon after they recover I leave them out. All these days they were out and it would be easy for them to adapt soon with the surroundings.They stay happy outside where they can fly freely, find a mate and live happily with the rest of the flock. If he stays with me, he will grow fond of me and won't leave me. I am moving by April and he can live better outside with his flock rather than giving him to someone.


----------



## Jay3

He cannot survive outside. You even have to hold his head up for him to eat. He can't fly right. How will he eat or defend himself against predators?
If you are going to kill him anyway, then it would be much kinder to have him euthanized by a vet. A hawk or cat will tear him up and eat him while he is alive and conscious.


----------



## Rosequartz

You misunderstand me. I posted a picture of another pigeon. I mentioned I am going to leave him out not the pigeon having B1 deficiency. And as for her, still searching for a caring and a responsible owner 
This little guy in the picture was found down my building after he fell from his nest two months back.
chitku.ae and dubizzle didn't turn out really well. And as for animal action, they don't take in birds to my concerns. Look of it, I guess they take in cats and dogs. I am going to contact ABVC tomorrow . I will let you all know if something good happens


----------



## Jay3

Oh , okay. Well you put it in the same thread. I really hope you find a home.


----------



## Rosequartz

Some vetinary hospitals suggested for animal shelter whereas rescue me .org says that million of animals die in the animal shelter. This is sol confusing.


----------



## Rosequartz

Some vetinary hospitals suggested for animal shelter whereas rescue me .org says that million of animals die in the animal shelter. This is so confusing


----------



## cwebster

Animal shelters and wildlife rescues vary in resources and policies. Many do euthanize millions of animals each year and some few do have the dedication and funds to rescue nearly every animal who they take in. We adopted our first pigeon because our local wildlife "rescue" routinely euthanizes pigeons as uninteresting and unworthy of rehoming and care while our local animal shelter has donations and volunteers and places a great many animals into new homes...we adopted four cats and a pigeon from there. They all vary by whether they are pigeon friendly and their willingness to help save pigeons. So it is really important to check them out carefully. Some even just see pigeons as raptor food, sadly.


----------



## Rosequartz

That's what I am fearing. The Abu Dhabi falcon hospital here provides animal shelter for abandoned and street animals. But I really don't think they take in pigeons, for once I went there having an hour travel, fully specialized for falcons and their equipments. Leaving my bird there would make a tasty snack for the falcons and the best part she is disabled, easy catch for them


----------



## cwebster

Please keep trying. There has to be just the right place for a lovely and special bird. Hopefully the right home will turn up. Wish i were closer and could help.


----------



## Rosequartz

I literally am sitting on my iPad day and night searching a home for her. People here are kind of rough towards animals. The reason I took her in was that I saw a group of boys kicking football at her and she crashed herself against a pillar and she became unconscious. Soon after that I guess because of her crash, her eye got swell and discharges began to ooze out so, still searching for a responsible owner.
One more reason is that most house here are flat systems. And a very few people own individual houses. And as usual, we are not allowed to bring pets inside. I usually tuck these birds in a paper bag and start running before anyone notice me taking them in so, that to brings a problem


----------



## Dotty

Rosequartz said:


> I literally am sitting on my iPad day and night searching a home for her. People here are kind of rough towards animals. The reason I took her in was that I saw a group of boys kicking football at her and she crashed herself against a pillar and she became unconscious. Soon after that I guess because of her crash, her eye got swell and discharges began to ooze out so, still searching for a responsible owner.
> One more reason is that most house here are flat systems. And a very few people own individual houses. And as usual, we are not allowed to bring pets inside. I usually tuck these birds in a paper bag and start running before anyone notice me taking them in so, that to brings a problem


Hi, I can adopt her/him . She/he has any special care needs ? 

I still got Egg and Oggly with me =). I keep them in my balcony which is netted.


----------



## Rosequartz

Sure but you are in Dubai and I am in Abu Dhabi. How can I give you?


----------



## Rosequartz

Yes she needs special care as she has B1 deficiency and she can't eat and fly on her own. But she can run fast she will cuddle you more than you cuddling her


----------



## Rosequartz

I posted a pic of her. Not this black pigeon. Go page 3 of this thread to check her photo


----------



## Dotty

Rosequartz said:


> Sure but you are in Dubai and I am in Abu Dhabi. How can I give you?



I will arrange for transport =). 

Okay so I need to force feed her. She prefers other birds or people ?
Just wanna know what she is most comfortable with.

Egg and Oggly still find me scary XD.


----------



## Rosequartz

XD wait. I will keep her with me till the end of march cause I am trying maximum to make her fly and eat on her own. Then I can leave her out. If she doesn't, I will gladly hand her over to you
I will post a pic of how to feed her
So it's settled then. You can take her over on April or at end of march?


----------



## Dotty

Rosequartz said:


> XD wait. I will keep her with me till the end of march cause I am trying maximum to make her fly and eat on her own. Then I can leave her out. If she doesn't, I will gladly hand her over to you
> I will post a pic of how to feed her
> So it's settled then. You can take her over on April or at end of march?


Okay that sounds like a good idea =). 

Yeah if you feel she is too disabled to live a feral life then I wouldn't mind taking her in 

Yep April/March is fine. Just let me know which month exactly and the date + your decision.


----------



## Rosequartz

Thanks XD. Did you see her pic?


----------



## Dotty

Rosequartz said:


> Thanks XD. Did you see her pic?



Glad to help 

Yep she is a cutie  <3

Alright so just pm me when you made your decision and finalized.
I will be lurking around here from time to time =).


----------



## Rosequartz

Xd the decision is not finalized till April. If she eats and fly's on her own, I can leave her out. But if she doesn't I will give her to you so just be ready to receive her as she is so cute and she will cuddle you more than you cuddle her


----------



## Dotty

Rosequartz said:


> Xd the decision is not finalized till April. If she eats and fly's on her own, I can leave her out. But if she doesn't I will give her to you so just be ready to receive her as she is so cute and she will cuddle you more than you cuddle her


Alright =).
I wish her all the best in getting better <3.


----------



## Rosequartz

Can you post a pic of egg and oggly? I want to see them so badly


----------



## Dotty

Rosequartz said:


> Can you post a pic of egg and oggly? I want to see them so badly


Sent you a private message with pic =).


----------



## cwebster

Am so glad to hear the bird has a possible home.


----------



## Jay3

Thank you Dotty. You are very kind. Please let us know if and when you get the bird. Thanks again.


----------



## FredaH

She is adorable, just like all ferals and I wish her all the best in her life. Thank you Rosequartz for taking care of her and thank you Dotty for offering to home her if she doesn't manage to survive without human help in the future.


----------



## Rosequartz

Today I saw a baby pigeon with a broken wing. I went to dress up to take him in and I saw a guy just popping in from no where and he mishandled it. I got mad and I rushed down to find that the guy threw the pigeon in his truck and he went. I run behind the truck(which was embaressing) and got his number plate. He drove long with that poor soul. I knew he was going to make a curry out of it and I noticed him talking to another guy earlier. I asked him for his name and number. I contacted him to bring it back or otherwise gonna phone the police as it is illegal to catch pigeons here. He came back after an hour and gave it to me saying it was worthless and of no use. I told him I will look after that and took the baby bird home. It was a big chase or otherwise the poor soul would have been that guy's side dish!


----------



## Rosequartz

Here she is safe and secured


----------



## cwebster

Poor beautiful birdie. Kind of you to rescue her.


----------



## Rosequartz

More than half of her wing feathers are gone. How long will it take to grow back?


----------



## Dotty

Rosequartz said:


> More than half of her wing feathers are gone. How long will it take to grow back?


If the feathers have been cut, then it will take about 4 -5 months for the natural molt to replace them.

If the feathers have been pulled out either by a person or predator, then the replacement feathers should begin to grow in within ten days and be fully grown within a month.


----------

